# gaining for the gridiron



## RCfootball87 (Dec 13, 2002)

this is bascailly a track of my progress. in case you haven't read my other posts. im 15 as of dec. 22. im a football player, jsut finshed my third season, my freshman season.  was 118 after the season and looking to bullk up. i took nitro tech for 4 weeks and gained about 6 pounds up to 124. now im usually about 126. my height is 5'6 1/4". im looking to be 140 or 150 by next season.
my coach thinks i should be able to bench my own weight 10 times by next year, anyone think thats possible? anyway. i igured id start here and track my progress

here goes nothing


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 15, 2002)

*just weighed in*

i jsut weighed in, im still at 126, but ive been really sick the last few days so maybe thats why.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 19, 2002)

I???m also trying to keep a journal here.  Yes it???s very possible for you to bench 10 times your body weight and surpass that by next season . Keep working hard, be every single day on that weight room. Missing one day in that weight room is like taking a play off on the field, it can set you and your team back. And man I promise you that if you work hard by your senior year you???ll be unstoppable. 



1st thing drop the nitrotech, you can get 10 lbs of protein for the same money you get 4lbs of that crap.

2nd Are you taking creatine? If I were you I would. Just remember to keep the water high.

3rd Supplements can help you but don???t depend on them. Food is the key.  How does you meals look like?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 21, 2002)

*meals and stuff*

meals haven't lokoed good lately, cause ive been sick. but i switched from some of the stuff i used to have for lunch, now i have a cheese and turkey sub, water, and chips right now i get two weeks off school for christmas, im not going back til jan. 6 so i gotta lift at home which sucks. cna some people give me some advice on the basic procedure of barbell squats? ive never done them and i wanna learn how.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 27, 2002)

*weigh in*

i weighed in at 123 last night. this is bad. but ill get it back. i think i dropped a few pounds cause i came off nitrotech. but i been eating like crazy. today my mom said "wheres the human stomach?" and my dad said "im tihnking of buying him dry dog food, he eats so much".  so i suppose thats good.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 27, 2002)

If you don???t have the rack at your house for the squat you cud load up the BB with whatever weight you can power clean, from there on  u know what to do.  

The weight you lost is mostly if not all water weight I would bet. Don???t worry about it you???ll gain that back in no time.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> If you don???t have the rack at your house for the squat you cud load up the BB with whatever weight you can power clean, from there on  u know what to do.
> 
> The weight you lost is mostly if not all water weight I would bet. Don???t worry about it you???ll gain that back in no time.




yeah yuor right. i gotta practice proper form on free squats though.

on an unrelated note im having a hell of a time learning all the plays for FB, which coach thinks ill play, and running back(which i wanna play).  plus we're putting in a whole new defensive system, and i might get to be outside linebacker again  im putting my weight back on too.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 8, 2003)

*lifting routines*

we're doing this lifting in pyramids thing tuesdays and thursdays through the end of january. man, i got done doing it the first time yesterday, i could barely do a push up when i got home HOLY CRAP!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2003)

> we're doing this lifting in pyramids thing tuesdays and thursdays through the end of january. man, i got done doing it the first time yesterday, i could barely do a push up when i got home HOLY CRAP!


lmfao!  Sounds like a good workout to me.lol
Man this is the first time I have checked out your journal.  You say that you eat QB's for supper.  I find that odd since you are a FB/running back.  Shouldn't you say you eat deffensive linemen for supper?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 3, 2003)

well i already play defensive end, thats what im best at, but im gonna try to get to FB next year. anyways, i ahven't written in this for a while. im still hovering at like 127 and im pissed. im gonna start lifting at home cause theres to many jackasses in the school weight room. my bench has gone up since 3 months ago when i started, and so have my squats. im thinking of quitting squats. i REALLY need help on a good description on free weight squats from someone here, i dont have a rack but i can still do the right? i need to work on form also. i need to step up my diet cause ive peaked at what im eating now. when i first started i could have heartedly follow a decent diet and still put on muscle, now im gonna have to work a little for it. ill check back later.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2003)

Don't just quit squats.  Just keep the weight low and try and get higher reps if you don't have a sqaut rack at home.  You can still get good benefits from that. Keep qorking on your form and don't get discouraged.  You are going to need to really work on squats if you want to play football.  Any good fullback will tell you the importance of squats and getting your legs real powerful so that you can hit holes and bust threw the line.  Keep on pounding away and eat eat eat.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 4, 2003)

roger that, im about to work out, so ill post bkac when im done.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 4, 2003)

today i put it in a decent upper body workout at home :

flat barbell bench 3 sets 5 reps
curls 3 sets 10 reps
shrugs 3 sets 15 reps
lat pulls 3 sets 10 reps
sit ups 3 sets 25 reps
decline dumbell presses 3 sets 10 reps
forearm curls 3 sets 15 reps each arm.

any suggestions on this workout? im really happy because after dropping four pounds from a month of sickness i am back to 127 and gaining. i tihnk im not quite 5 7 without shoes, maybe though. but right now im packing on pounds and life is good. and i'll start writing in this every day.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2003)

I have a couple questions about your workout:

1)  Why did you bench, the do excersises for you bi's, traps, lats 
     and abs and the go back and do another chest excersise?

2)  What is your current weekly training split?  You may be able to 
      put on a lot of size just by spliting up or combining muscle   
      groups in a more efficient manner.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I have a couple questions about your workout:
> 
> 1)  Why did you bench, the do excersises for you bi's, traps, lats
> ...


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 5, 2003)

my bad i screwed up the quote.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

In my opinion yes you are over training.  General rule of thumb is if you work a body part give it at least 4 days to rest before you hit it again. (ie if you hit chest monday don't hit it again until Friday.)  I don't even like that though.   I think it is better to give each body part 6-7 days rest before you hit it again.

You can try a split like this:
mon- chet/bi's
tues-back/tri's
wed-rest
thurs-legs
fri-shoulders
sat and sun-rest

or 

mon-chest/side and rear delts
tues-back/traps
wed-rest
thurs-legs
fri-arms
sat and sun-rest

These are okay in my opinion but I don't like pairing muscle groups because I find it hard to concentrate on doin two muscle groups in one w/o.  Also I find that if I do something like chest or back first my energy is completely sapped for bi's or tri's

Here is my split.  I like it becuase it allows me enough rest and allows me to hit each muscle in its own training session:
mon-chest
tues-back
wed-rest
thurs-legs
fri-shoulders
sat-arms
sun-rest


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 6, 2003)

thanks


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 6, 2003)

*new workout*

today was sohulder day in the new workout i started today, and it did as follows:
side dumbell flyes   3 sets 10 reps
rear dumbell flyes   3 sets 10 reps
behind head barbell press  3 sets 10 reps
barbell shrugs 3 sets 10 reps
and of course....... sit ups. 3 sets 25 reps.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 6, 2003)

*height*

my current height is 5' 6 3/4". i discovered that ive only gorwen like and 8th inch since i quit using nitro tech, and when i used ti i was growing like an inch a month. but i think nitro tech had nothing to do with it it was that i mixed the shakes in milk, so now im gonna drink 3 glasses of milk a day(hopefully skim) so i will grow. i need height bad, i wanna be 5 10 or at least 5 9.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2003)

The workout looks okay.  The only thing I would do differently is do the shoulder presses before the dumbell raises so that you can go heavier because your delts wont be as fatigued.  I also like front presses better than rear presses but that is just me.

I don't think it was the nitro tech either.  What does your current diet look like.  That is really going to dictate how much you will grow this offseason.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 7, 2003)

*my diet*



> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> The workout looks okay.  The only thing I would do differently is do the shoulder presses before the dumbell raises so that you can go heavier because your delts wont be as fatigued.  I also like front presses better than rear presses but that is just me.
> 
> I don't think it was the nitro tech either.  What does your current diet look like.  That is really going to dictate how much you will grow this offseason.



right now i dont have s et diet, but it goes about like this:
breakfast 6 a.m.
2 1/2 scrabled eggs
3 strips bacon
2 slicse butterd wheat bread toast
glass of OJ

lunch: 11:20
turkey sub
apple
about 30 unsalted still in shell peanuts
sometimes i eat an orange with all this

after workout protein shake: about 6

supper 1: about 7
usually 4 egg whites on 2 slices wheat bread toast
milk or water

supper 2: 11, before bed
sometimes i eat here, but if i do its normall my protein frmo earlier moved to this spot.
suggestions?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 7, 2003)

*new workout*

hey p-funk, i got my new workout up in full in the training section, if oyu wanna take a look at it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2003)

I think that you could probably eat more protien and calories if you are trying to gain weight.

Take your body weight and multiply it by 15 (bw x 15= the amount of calories you need daily to maintian your current bodyweight).  Then to find out how many calories you need to start bulking take your body weight and multiply by 18 (bw x 18=cals to start bulking).  Start there and see if you can gain about .51lb per week.  If you are not gsining bump the cals up a little bit.  Eat 1.5-2g of protien per pound of body weight.  You need more fat in your diet.  You have a lot of carbs.  That is okay because I think you have a high metaboliosm and have trouble gaining weight.  Am I right?  Try and eat cleaner carbs than wheat bread (the wheat bread isn't that bad but mix it up).  Eat brown rice, sweet potatos and oats.  Try and  keep a joural of your calories/protien/fat/carbs everyday.  After your meal logg what you eat.  I think you may be suprised at what you find.  If you need nutritional info look on the packages or try fitday.com

I didn't see your new split.  I only found the old one in the training section?

Eat big to get big!!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 8, 2003)

im gonna need about 2340 calories a day for a good bulk then, im a litte nervous that ill never burn the fat off, but ill see what i can do. i despise cardio with a passion, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2003)

Start witrh around 2200 cals a day.
I hate cardio and refuse to do it also, even when I am cutting.  So don't worry about that.
I wouldn't worry about the fat.  You probably have a crazy fast metabolism.  If you feel like you are getting a little fat lower your carbs a little and replace them with more protien and fat.  If you use slow burning cars you wont gain that much fat either.  Try and shoot for a ratio of 50%protien, 20%carbs, 30% fat in your daily diet.  Do you use creatine?  That can be really helpful on a bulk.

I don't like gaining body fat either.  To keep from gaining to much fat on a bulk I keep it in  a cyvle.  Instead of bulking for say 12weeks.  I break it up.  I bulk for about 5weeks and try, then I eat maintenance cals for 1-2weeks and then I cut for about 4-5 weeks.  I like this better then going on an all out bulk becuase it allows me to gian as much lean muscle with out the extra fat.  You might want to try bulking for a little longer than 6 weeks though.  After about 8 weeks just try and cut it up. Then bulk from there.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Do you use creatine?  That can be really helpful on a bulk.



try telling my damn parents that. they dont know half as much as i do about fitness, and they won't let me take creatine. i dont get i, i may be a teenager but im no moron, im not smoking or anything like that, and if i was stupid id be takign roids or prohormones at age 15. i tryed to tell them that creatine is safe when used responsibly, and im a responsbile kid, but they odnt care. i guess they just dont understand what it is to play football at my weight and get stomped by guys that are literally twice your size. sorry for the bitching there. any suggestion on chaning there minds? maybe i can have thme let me take it if i get my GPA to 3.5 instead of 3.1   i have to sit bakc here and plan out my diet better, and acually count my calories. ill try to post next week a general idea of what i eat, and ill get those calories counted.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2003)

> try telling my damn parents that. they dont know half as much as i do about fitness, and they won't let me take creatine. i dont get i, i may be a teenager but im no moron, im not smoking or anything like that, and if i was stupid id be takign roids or prohormones at age 15. i tryed to tell them that creatine is safe when used responsibly, and im a responsbile kid, but they odnt care.



Man that's a drag.  Even if creatine is used irresponsibly it is still safe....you'll just have expensive piss. lol
Youcould always print some studies off the internet for them to read.  I think Dr. pain wrote some stuff about creatine that is posted on the ironmag home page.  You can let tem check it out for themselves.  My parents were always cool with it so that was kind of nice.  It's not abig deal though.  It would help you out but the diet is the important thing.  If you don't have a good clean diet supplements are shit anyway.  I think it wil be good once you post your diet.  Also were is your new split?  I couldn't find it in the training forum.  Can you post it here or post the link to it?  You can just tell your parents that taking creatine is no different than drinking protien shakes.  Creatine is found in foods (red meats like steak) but since you excersise you need to make sure you get enough of it, just like protien.  And there is no way you can get enough of it with out supplementation, just like the protien.  If that doesn't work then just start eating 10lbs of steak and read meat a day. lol.  I think they'll get the point then.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Man that's a drag.  Even if creatine is used irresponsibly it is still safe....you'll just have expensive piss. lol
> Youcould always print some studies off the internet for them to read.  I think Dr. pain wrote some stuff about creatine that is posted on the ironmag home page.  You can let tem check it out for themselves.  My parents were always cool with it so that was kind of nice.  It's not abig deal though.  It would help you out but the diet is the important thing.  If you don't have a good clean diet supplements are shit anyway.  I think it wil be good once you post your diet.  Also were is your new split?  I couldn't find it in the training forum.  Can you post it here or post the link to it?  You can just tell your parents that taking creatine is no different than drinking protien shakes.  Creatine is found in foods (red meats like steak) but since you excersise you need to make sure you get enough of it, just like protien.  And there is no way you can get enough of it with out supplementation, just like the protien.  If that doesn't work then just start eating 10lbs of steak and read meat a day. lol.  I think they'll get the point then.



yeah, the other night they let me have red wine. i mean c'mon, alchohol is ok but creatine isn't? wtf? anyways im modifying the split, but ill get it posted up. ive been eating tons of chicken breasts lately, thats good.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 12, 2003)

today i did a back workout, i dont really see the point of working back, upper back seems pointsless for football.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2003)

> today i did a back workout, i dont really see the point of working back, upper back seems pointsless for football.



You're not serious about that stament? Are you??

Anytime you push someone you need your upper back.  Do ever want to block someone? Push a defender out the the way to get a sack?  Stiff arm someone? 

Upper Back is super important!!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 14, 2003)

i went to a stupid high school bball game tonight and ate a lot of junk, but i did put in a good bi/tricep workout today.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 26, 2003)

okay, sorry ive been gone for a few days from the forum, i did back today, good workout. thats about it.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 28, 2003)

im in english class wasting time. sucks huh?


----------



## zebra53 (Feb 28, 2003)

Looks like you've gotten some pretty good suggestions so far, but depending on how much you want to gain you shouldn't be so concerned about diet or your training split right now.  Eat a lot even fat foods, weightgainer shakes (drop the nitro tech) and lift at least 3 times a week(heavy/low reps).  and run, run, run....bleachers, sprints,etc.    you seem a little small, our RBs are 210-230 but i play in college, so dont be afraid to pack on poundage, but stay fit and in shape


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2003)

> Looks like you've gotten some pretty good suggestions so far, but depending on how much you want to gain you shouldn't be so concerned about diet or your training split right now. Eat a lot even fat foods, weightgainer shakes (drop the nitro tech) and lift at least 3 times a week(heavy/low reps). and run, run, run....bleachers, sprints,etc. you seem a little small, our RBs are 210-230 but i play in college, so dont be afraid to pack on poundage, but stay fit and in shape



I am going to have to disagree with these statments. 

a)Don't just eat whatever you want.  Poor eating habits don't 
   lead to the kind of physique you want.  Eat lots of crap and 
   gain lots of fat.  Also if you make proper food coices now you 
   are setting yourself up for some amazing growth in the futre.
   If you keep your diet to healthy fats and slowburning carbs you 
   have a better chance of gaing musle with less fat while you are 
   eating in a calorie surpluss (bulking).

b)don't run, run, run.  Well, okay you want to be a back so run a little, to help improve your speed.  But serioulys it is the off season.  Running/excess cardio will potentialy catabolize all that muscle you are trying to pack on right now.  Keep the cardio mininmal and stick to lifting heavy weight/low reps 4 times a weeks.  Utilize compound exercises to pack on the mass.

c)My guess is that you weight so little becuase you have a fast metabolism.  Eat a lot of healthy foods.  Firgure out how many cals you need for maintenace and then eat over that and see if you are gain any weight.   Since you probably have a fast metabolism the food you are eating, more importantly the carbohydrate, is getting burned up rapidly for energy so doing lots of cardio is going to stunt your attempt at weight gain.

Just my thoughts


----------



## zebra53 (Mar 1, 2003)

P-Funk probably did give you better advice,   but its not realistic in your situation.  First, if your anything like i was at sixteen your not going to have a 5-6 meal a day disciplined, low fat, low carb diet going on.  I mean come on p-funk tha man is 120 at running back. i dont think his physique is the biggest problem.  Rapid caloric intake will get you stronger and bigger much faster, then you can worry about the rest.  i went from 165 to 215 my 10th grade year and started the next two years for a 5A school.   And i was only sayin run, run , run  when it gets time for 2-a-days because fatigue will make great players cowards.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2003)

> I mean come on p-funk tha man is 120 at running back. i dont think his physique is the biggest problem. Rapid caloric intake will get you stronger and bigger much faster, then you can worry about the rest.



I have told him to keep his calories high.  Physique isn't his biggest problem now but if he its a lot of crap it will become a priblem.  Pack on a lot of fat and good luck getting through two a days.  Feed your muscles properly and reep the benefits of added Lean Body Mass which is going to help you be a stronger and quicker player.  

It may be a good idea to add some HIIT cardio to your training to help with quickness and adding lower body strength and mass.



> i went from 165 to 215 my 10th grade year and started the next two years for a 5A school



You gained 50lbs in one year?  Are your numbers incorrect there?  Is this an exageration?  Unless you gained a lot of fat there is no way you gained 50lbs.  of muscle in one year.  If so please send me a pm stating which kind of cycles you were on.


----------



## zebra53 (Mar 2, 2003)

No exaggeration, p-funk but it wasn't all muscle either. But i was able to fill holes as an ILB and take on 240lb FBs that i woulda never been able to do at 165.  Ive had to drop a lot of fat and gain a lot of muscle since to play D-I but i had 4 more years to work on that. Thats what i was tellin RC, he might be outta h.s. by the time your diet pays off.  He need to get to a playable size and then try to cut.  hell cornerbacks are 180lbs+


----------



## P-funk (Mar 3, 2003)

> Thats what i was tellin RC, he might be outta h.s. by the time your diet pays off



Okay, I'll agree with that.  I guess I am more of a bodybuilder than a football player. lol 

So RC, if you can handle puting on fat then go for it and start an agressive bulk.   For me personaly I can't stand adding fat so I stay pretty strict, even when I bulk.

Zebra, if I may ask what school did you play or are you playing for?  *you don't have to answer this if you don't want to*


----------



## zebra53 (Mar 3, 2003)

p-funk,

i played for pine bluff (Ark) in hs and i ll be a senior at Arkansas State this year.  your right though i still have  some fat on my stomach that i cant get rid of.  Any way to get rid of it and still maintain my weight? i'm 240 now and i really dont want to get lower than 220, anny suggestions, since thats your expertise


----------



## P-funk (Mar 4, 2003)

> Any way to get rid of it and still maintain my weight? i'm 240 now and i really dont want to get lower than 220, anny suggestions, since thats your expertise



Check your pm box


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 8, 2003)

sorry ive been gone so long. thanks for the advice guys.  I just bought a 5 pound can of optimum nutrition protein.  i guess ive come to the realization thats its impossible to gain weight on 6 hours of sleep a night in high school without protein.  i will probably take 2 or maybe 3 serving a days, count each as a meal, and have a 6 "meal" diet.  this should help pack on the lean mass. screw the isolation bodybuilding split i was using, im going to one with simpler compound movements meant just to pack on mass.  any suggestions?  theres this kid a year younger than me who keeps pissing me off in the weight room. im stronger then him in probably everything but the bench press, of course thats all these morons care about. should i kick his ass? i was thinking maybe slamming my palm into his throat one time real quicklike, nothing enough to get me in trouble. just enough so he starts coughing everywhere and realizes to shut the hell up. sorry, rant .anyways, do either of you use this protein? is it good? i got a 5 lb. for only 30 bucks at a store, so i figured i'd get some. anyways, thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## zebra53 (Mar 9, 2003)

A good smack might do but even better would be to pass him in the bench press over the summer.  Remember what i said about eating a lot.  Don't count cals so much and dont be afraid to drink a milkshake a day (peanut butter milkshakes are hella good and will pack on mass). Your strength will go up more by you just gaining weight than it would by you counting cals and adding protein.  Bench, incline, squat, power clean.  These are the football lifts. Do em a couple times a week and maybe once a week you can work the "pretty" muscles.  Throw in a couple of High Intensity Interval Training (40yd. sprints, agilities,etc.) a couple times a week and your good to go.  p.s. dont slack off in the summer, most h.s. players do.  This is where you can catch up.   Later.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by zebra53 *_
> Throw in a couple of High Intensity Interval Training (40yd. sprints, agilities,etc.) a couple times a week and your good to go.  .



i have really wanted to do some speed training. here in northern illinois, we just got a big snow, like 8 inches, so im gonna have to wait a week or two for it to melt and get warmer. the school gym is packed with people too. but i need some help. my problem at DE other than size, is that im quicker than anyone off the line, but im not very fast so i lose in pursuit of QB's. i think it was Kuso who told me to do "suicides" or "gutbusters" or whatever you call them, to help out with speed. my 40 time is really bad, im not  sure exactly what it is though.
P.S.- i dont need any more distance work, i jsut need to work on full sprint speed. i wanna run a 4.8 40 at least by senior year.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2003)

I use optimum nutrition whey all the time.   IF you are going to use it and count it as a meal you need to mix it with something.  Try and make a shake with a scoop or two of protien, some water, crushed ice, 2-3tbsp. of heavy cream and a couple of strawberries.  (and maybe some all natural pb).  That will give you a good amount of cals.  Or if you want to make it simple go with 1scoop, 3tbsp of heavy cream (or 1tbsp flax seed oil) and an apple.  Whey is not an al day protein.  You can't just simply drink it with water.  It needs to be mixed with some fat and/or some slow burning cards.

Gotta sleep more than 6hrs. to grow.

Like Zebra said stick with the power movements: bench, squats, power cleans and I would throw in there deadlifts.  In my opinion deadlifts are great for thickening up your entire frame.  When I started out doing deads I noticed immediate improvement in my overall size and thickness and even gains in a lot of my exercises.

Keep it up!!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm gonna have to jump in here and help you from potentially making a mistake.  Do not eat fatty foods, and don't go crazy on your bulk.  You're a Running Back, right?  Who the fuck needs a fat ass running back on there team?

There is a limit to how much muscle you can gain in a period of time.  What will extra fat do for you except slow you down and take time away from bulking (you will see yourself getting fat and you will want to lose it, that means weeks of losing fat and NOT adding LBM).  Eat clean, eat at a calorie surplus and keep training.  You won't gain MORE muscle by eating more calories, as long as you're 500 cals over your maintanance and eating clean you will be gaining maximum muscle and minimum fat, all eating junk food will do is change it to adding maximum muscle and maximum fat.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> You're a Running Back, right?


 well not officially. ill probably play fullback, but ill definetly be a defensive end, or a pass rushing lineback, as far as positions go.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I use optimum nutrition whey all the time.   IF you are going to use it and count it as a meal you need to mix it with something.  Try and make a shake with a scoop or two of protien, some water, crushed ice, 2-3tbsp. of heavy cream and a couple of strawberries.  (and maybe some all natural pb).  That will give you a good amount of cals.  Or if you want to make it simple go with 1scoop, 3tbsp of heavy cream (or 1tbsp flax seed oil) and an apple.  Whey is not an al day protein.  You can't just simply drink it with water.  It needs to be mixed with some fat and/or some slow burning cards.
> 
> Gotta sleep more than 6hrs. to grow.
> ...



i would love to make shakes like that but the reality is, i only have 4 minutes in between classes. how the hell am i supposed to get to my locker and mix all this stuff?  lets see. if i like mixed the whey a few hours earlier would that hurt? and then come back, throw in cut strawberry and some peanut butter. would that work or does it all need mixing at the same time? i guess the other thing i could do, would be to take a scoop of protein, like 4 sliced strawberries, and some peanut butter, and put them all in a little sandwhich bag. seal up the sandwhich bag with a twist tie, and put the goo in the the drink, my f-ball coach could hook me up with ice from the ice machine for injuries. would the second plan there work ok?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2003)

What I do when I am pressed for time is just eat some oatmeal (raw/uncooked...about 1/2c.) and then drink the shake with just water.  You could eat an apple and some strawberries and drink your shake if you don't have very much time.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 10, 2003)

*workout*

today i had to workout at home- and heres what i did,- bench press 3 sets, curls 3 sets, forearm curls 3 sets. it was kinda a light one cause i dont really ahve all the equipment here that's at the gym.  anyways just figured id post- and the new whey is good stuff guys


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 11, 2003)

im in school right now, but ill be doing deads, squats, and calf raises today. wish me luck


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2003)

Good luck, you are going to need it.  I do deads with my back instead of my legs because I can't go as heavy on them if I have already killed myself doing squats.  Putting them together in one workout is a no, no for me but I have seen it work for some......Good luck.   (PS...have a bucket ready in case your lunch starts to come up on ya)


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Good luck, you are going to need it.  I do deads with my back instead of my legs because I can't go as heavy on them if I have already killed myself doing squats.  Putting them together in one workout is a no, no for me but I have seen it work for some......Good luck.   (PS...have a bucket ready in case your lunch starts to come up on ya)



i got distracted and ended up only doing squatsand calfs. ill try to do thme friday.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 12, 2003)

*guilt sets in*

ive been eating perfect al week, and the tonight after school i went and blew it all on pizza and a pop. o well, we all screw up sometimes right?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 12, 2003)

hopefully it wont effect me that much since this is my off day from lifting with the new split.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2003)

I wouldn't be worried about it if I were you.......Sometimes pizza can do you good.  Especially if you are bulking...enjoy it, don't feel bad about it.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks pf.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 13, 2003)

i couldn't lift today because i had a detention, and am now spending time finishing a six page paper, i hate high school


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 14, 2003)

today was good, i did squats and calf raises, thats all to report.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2003)

Just squats and calf raises?  That's it?  Nothing for the Hamstrings?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Just squats and calf raises?  That's it?  Nothing for the Hamstrings?



the weight room is use is pertty limited, and leg presses are hell on my busted old knees, even tohug hi dont lock them.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2003)

Stiff leg Dead lifts
Lunges
Side lunges
Barbell hack squats
front squatsbox step ups

Just becuase the weight room is limited doesn't mean you can't get a great leg workout.  Be creative, a limited weight room is no excuse for a limited workout.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Stiff leg Dead lifts
> Lunges
> Side lunges
> ...



last time i did lunges i didn't stretch properly and strained my groin.  what are hack squats?  anything involving box jumps or step ups are to much hell for my knees. ill start deadlifts soon though.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2003)

How can you be a football player and have bad knees.  You need work on you flexability so that you can perform more movements.

Barbell hack squats are when you hold an olympic bar behind your back and squat down.  You may need to put blocks or 5lb. plates under your heels so that you don't fall forward.  It is kind of like the opposite of a deadlift.  You hold the bar behind you instead of infront of you.  Kind of har to explain.  Does that make any sense?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> How can you be a football player and have bad knees.  You need work on you flexability so that you can perform more movements.
> 
> Barbell hack squats are when you hold an olympic bar behind your back and squat down.  You may need to put blocks or 5lb. plates under your heels so that you don't fall forward.  It is kind of like the opposite of a deadlift.  You hold the bar behind you instead of infront of you.  Kind of har to explain.  Does that make any sense?



yeah, i know what you mean with hack squats.  my knees aren't all that bad, and any permanent problems are from a two years skateboarding gig(fun ).  here's what the doctor who looked over them at my sports physical said: the joint where my quad or my hamie, one or the other i forget, meets my lower leg bone is swelling. it supposedly happens to people sometimes in their early teens(im 15) because im not done growing yet. this causes the small bump type thing right underneath my kneecap, that when i hit hurts like hell. it also restricts my knee movement sometimes if it swells. but its all cause by too much athletic activity. so like during double-a-days for football my knees will get really tense and make it hard to mvoe them past a certain point. this makes them hurt and really makes me slow. ice can sometimes help though. it doesn't happen during midseason two and a half hour practice, just the 5 hour a day ones.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2003)

Yeah, that sucks.  By brother had the same thing when he was younger.  He was a catcher in baseball so I'm sure you could imagine the pain he was in having to be crouched over to catch a 9 inning game.  He was always icing his knees up after the game.  One thing he did was he bought some knee wraps and put them on during the game.  They seemed to help him out.  You may want to try wrapping your knees when doing squats and other leg press exercises to help with the pain.  But be careful, you don't want to injure yourself anymore.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 17, 2003)

yeah that would suck what your bro had to do. its not really a long term thing though i dont think, i think im alright.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2003)

Yeah, he grew out of it.   You should be okay.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yeah, he grew out of it.   You should be okay.



thanks. anyways i just did squats and calf raises today. i was gonna do deads but i wanted to wait until a day my coach was up there so he can look over my form. other than that not much more to report, the optimum whey is doin nice.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2003)

Good idea, have some one check your form on squats.  You mess that one up and you are going to have real problems.

It seems like you are always logging leg w/o's and squats.  Have you been hitting your upperbody at all?

It is good that you like the whey.  Have you gained any weight?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Good idea, have some one check your form on squats.  You mess that one up and you are going to have real problems.
> 
> It seems like you are always logging leg w/o's and squats.  Have you been hitting your upperbody at all?
> ...



im halfway through a 4 workout trial of an arm workout. so thats all ive done for upper body last week. i did more squats today and im gonna have to move up the weight. when i first did sets at this weight(135) it was difficult to complete the first set of 10 reps and i could only get 6 on the last one. now inm getting like 10 reps everytime every set after only 3 workouts and my form is much better. i'm gonna move the weight up to maybe 145 for next time. ive gained 3-5 pounds, it fluctuates, in the last 3 weeks or so!!! ocming back on whey and getting my diet straight, and my workouts, is having a tremendous effect. im now up to a weight of 130 in my boxers, and 134 with clothes. optimum whey is the shit!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 25, 2003)

*new split*

okay here it is. im gonna start this, ive tested and trialed in the last few months ive lifted, and here's what im gonna stick with for a while for workouts. any sugeestion would help, i might tweak it a bit.

Monday: Chest
barbell flat becnh 3 sets- 4-6reps each
incline dumbell press 3 sets 4-6 reps each
dumbell flyes 3 sets 8-12 reps each

Tuesday: legs
squats 3 sets: 4-6 reps each
lunges: 3 sets: 10 reps each leg
calf raises: 3 setss: 8-12 reps each

wednesday: trunk training(abs and lower back)
decline sit ups: 3 sets 25 reps each
deadlifts 3 sets 4-6 reps each
seated cable rows 3 sets: 8-10 reps each

thursday: shoulders
behind head military press: 3 sets 4-6 reps each
side dumbell flyes: 3 sets 8-12 reps each
shrugs: 3 sets 4-6 reps

Friday: arms
limited motion lap curls: 2 sets- 6-8 reps each
close grip limited range bench press: 2 sets 6-8reps
forearm curls: 3 sets 6-8 reps


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2003)

Looks okay.  What about barbell curls for bi's?  I like limited motion lap curls as a finisher, a pump set at the end of my bicep w/o.  But I don't consider them a mass builder.  And how about some rear delt raises on shoulder day?  Also where is back day?  No pull ups or bent over rows?  In my opinion those exercises are a must for mass building and are key for a bulking program.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 2, 2003)

every back workout i ever do works almsot primarily my biceps and arms,- lat pulls, pull ups, rows. my back is absolutely never sore, or even tired. i cant isolate it, so scerw the damn thing.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2003)

if you are feeling it in your forearms and biceps then your form is off.  Every back w/o I do my back is sore as hell the next day.  Don't hold on to the bar so hard.  Think of your arms as levers or hooks and concentrate on just moving the weight with your back.  Feel your lats pulling the weight.  You may have to lower the weight you are using so that you can really concentrate on getting a good contraction.  Don't just give up on it though.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> if you are feeling it in your forearms and biceps then your form is off.  Every back w/o I do my back is sore as hell the next day.  Don't hold on to the bar so hard.  Think of your arms as levers or hooks and concentrate on just moving the weight with your back.  Feel your lats pulling the weight.  You may have to lower the weight you are using so that you can really concentrate on getting a good contraction.  Don't just give up on it though.



thanks ill try that


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 8, 2003)

ive got this terrible cold. it snowed yesterday here in the midwest.  i hope i dont lode weight, last time i had a cold i lost like 5 pounds.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2003)

don't worry about weight loss when you are sick.  It is almost always just water weight.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 11, 2003)

it was three pounds, i just weighed in. i hope it was water. anyway, i have next week off school for spring break so i will lift and lift hard at home. and i think ill put it right back on


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 15, 2003)

i've got a new split, a 3 day, and im trying to decide whether to do cardio the other two days or wait til summer break.  anyways here it is.

monday: chest, back
barbell bench press- 3 sets 4-8 reps
incline dumbells press 3 sets 6-8 reps
dumbells flyes- 3 sets 8-12 reps
seated cable rows- 3 sets 8-12 reps
lat pulls; 3 sets 6-8 reps
straight leg deadlifts 3 sets 6-8 reps.

wednesday:legs *note- i am working out at home right now and  can't do squats, thats why they're not there.*
leg press: 3 sets 8-10 reps
lying leg curls- 3 sets 6-8 reps
leg extensions 3 sets 8-12 reps
standing calf raises 3 sets 6-8 reps
seated calf raises 3 sets 8-12 reps

friday: arms(my favorite  )

forearms curls 3 sets 8-10 reps
standing barbell curls 3 sets 6-8 reps
preacher curls 3 sets 8-12 reps
triceps press down 3 sets 6-8 reps
skull crushers 3 sets 8-12 reps
close grip dumbell presses 3 sets 8-10 reps

* for abs i think i wanna put them in on thursday but i have no ab workout, any suggestions?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2003)

How about delts?  Maybe throw them in with arms or something??

One thing I did when I was younger and working out at home was just clean and press a weight over my head, set it down behind my shoulders and did squats like that...Just go ligther so that you can get the weight in and off of your shoulders.  It still works well though, even if you are going light.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> How about delts?  Maybe throw them in with arms or something??
> 
> One thing I did when I was younger and working out at home was just clean and press a weight over my head, set it down behind my shoulders and did squats like that...Just go ligther so that you can get the weight in and off of your shoulders.  It still works well though, even if you are going light.




oh shit, i forgot to post shoulders. my bad
friday i throw in seated behind head militaries and side dumbell flyes, oh and shrugs too.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 16, 2003)

well today i did legs. lying leg curls 3 sets 8 reps  
leg extensions 3 sets 12 reps
calf raises 3 sets 12 reps


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 17, 2003)

i tried a few stiff leg deadlifts and im gonna throw those into my workout for back, they seem to actually isolate my back.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2003)

Make sure you use good form on these!!!  Be careful, they can really mess you up.  Keep your back flat when bending down and don't round your shoulders forward.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Make sure you use good form on these!!!  Be careful, they can really mess you up.  Keep your back flat when bending down and don't round your shoulders forward.



ok, will do.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 17, 2003)

this 3 day split is killing me, i feel so bad that i dont have to lift today.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2003)

don't feel bad.  I used to feel bad on days off too.....now i love it.  I eat, sleep and nap.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> don't feel bad.  I used to feel bad on days off too.....now i love it.  I eat, sleep and nap.



yeah this aint so bad. tommorow i get to do arms, which i actally enjoy and look forward too.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 17, 2003)

i almost ate a pizza today, thne at the last second i didn't.  im working on cutting the crap out of my diet.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2003)

Dude, eat the pizza......lol, your bulking and you are like 15yrs old...lol!!!!!!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Dude, eat the pizza......lol, your bulking and you are like 15yrs old...lol!!!!!!



alright then


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2003)

Hey RC, if it makes you feel any better, I am bulking also and just go to my joural and read what I ate last night (4/18).  Then you wont feel so bad about the pizza...lol


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Hey RC, if it makes you feel any better, I am bulking also and just go to my joural and read what I ate last night (4/18).  Then you wont feel so bad about the pizza...lol


haha, i ate a pizza yesterday, and today i had mcdonalds once, other than that its been very healty.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 19, 2003)

im going back to a five day split after a week of 3 day. 3days suck!  check the training section for more info.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 19, 2003)

i like this section of the forum, no politics and propaganda.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 22, 2003)

got a good solid leg workout tonight, and a good solid chest yesterday, things are going well.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2003)

Sounds good!!!  Are you gaining any weight or noticable size?  When does practice for football start?  Sometime over the summer or have you guys started some training already?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

are you going to post your workouts?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> 
> Sounds good!!!  Are you gaining any weight or noticable size?  When does practice for football start?  Sometime over the summer or have you guys started some training already?



we haven't started mandatory workouts yet. nonmandatory go june through july, adn then theres a 14 day dead period from august 1st-14th when we cant have any contact with our coaches.  then double a days start.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> are you going to post your workouts?



eventually, i dont really have time right now.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> 
> Sounds good!!!  Are you gaining any weight or noticable size?  When does practice for football start?  Sometime over the summer or have you guys started some training already?



im gaining weight and some of its water. i dont know about size, i dont workout with anyone, and i dont talk to people about it much.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 27, 2003)

i wasn't able to workout thursday or friday for schedule reasons,  but i got chest tommorow and ill make it good.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 1, 2003)

did chest monday, legs tuesday, back wednesday(finally got a good back workout!) and today i did soulders. tommorow i do biceps and triceps.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 4, 2003)

i just got this whey yesterday that i ordered from allsportsnutrition.com . its protein usa pro-rated whey.  10 pounds for 43 bucks, and that after shipping charges!  got here like 3 days after i ordered it.  it tastes as good as optimum, with more protein an a smaller price tag.  i highly recommend it.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 9, 2003)

ive just been sticking with my routine, which works good, and i just got some creatine. i haven't started creatine yet, but last week i gained like 2 pounds from diet and that new protein.  i got a 60 serving 300 grams jar of optimum creatine powder(not pre-load, just the plain stuff), and i also ordered a 4 pounder of champion's creatine xtreme(creatine with great delivery, like cell-tech at like half the price) but it hasn't come yet.  i plan on using the regular creatine for a month or so, and then switching over to the creatine xtreme(regular creatine is supposed to hit a platuea after a month, or so ive heard).  im on a tight budget for supps right now and i have to stretch things to make it to football season.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 10, 2003)

just starting my loading phase today for creatine. i haven't had stomach discomfort yet really. ill load from today(saturday) to wednesday and then go maintanence.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 11, 2003)

man, i can't wait to work out again. i wonder if creatine will ahve any effect on my workout monday, ill be two and a half day into the load by then.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 12, 2003)

well i think the creatine is already kicking in. i punched out 12 reps on incline bench without much difficulty with a weight i struggled to get up 6 times last monday. this stuff is the best!


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 13, 2003)

did legs today, not much else to report.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 14, 2003)

got my back workout ocming up tonight.  just weighed myself last night, 135 pounds.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 14, 2003)

got a decent back workout done.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 16, 2003)

did decent shoulders yestersday


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 16, 2003)

my right elbow is messed up, i dont even know what i did  to it.  it better not screw up arms today.........


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 16, 2003)

my arm workout went fine, and i weighed myself, im up 3 pounds since last week.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 22, 2003)

i actually skipped a workout tuesday, i was reall ybusy. im kinda pissed aobut that but its alright. i got a good sohulder workout.  seated dumbells military press
25 pounder dumbells 1X12
30 pounds DBs 1X12
35 pound DBs 1x7

bent over dumbells side flyes
12 pounds DB's 3X12

shrugs
not sure on the weight here, but 3 sets 20 reps.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

do you not do lateral raises of any sort or any exercise to work your medial (side) delts?


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> do you not do lateral raises of any sort or any exercise to work your medial (side) delts?



i did side raises for a while i just switched over to bent over raises to get my back of my shoulders work. what would you recommend most for broadening your shoulders?


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2003)

In my opinion lateral raises wont be the best for you.  They aren;t functional for what you want...ie to be a football player.  You need to stick to compound power movements to increase your explosivness on the field.  For broadening your shoulders millitary press is great.  Also, side lateral raises aren't the safest exercise to do because of all the muscles that cross the shoulder and how they are affected when you perform that particular exercise.

peace,
Patrick


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

Hey p-funk-
I too rely mainly on my military presses for mass.
(I mainly do db presses, for some reason bar bells hurt my shoulders, (Rotator cuff problem....foot ball injury, actually)
He would just have to make sure he uses light enought weights and with good form.
I used to do a lot of incline db bench press as first exercise, my anterior delts over powered rest of the girdle. I lessened that exercise, added in more side and rear lateral raises to even out my delts.
My oveall delts have grown. They are wider.
If he does them, I again repeat that he does them correctly.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 1, 2003)

sorry i haven't posted in my journal for a week, ive been busy as hell with school but ive only got 5 more days. i had to skip my chest and back workouts last week cause of scheduling but toher than that i hit the others, when summer comes im finally gonna have time to lift a lot.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 4, 2003)

had to skip chest wokrout monday and leg workuot yesterday, bnut ill probably do legs tommorow instead.  i HATE school!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 20, 2003)

well ive had a sucky summer so far for lifting. right after school got out i went to football camp for the better part of a week, and came back with a sprained ankle, bruised rib, and swollen up elbow. so i spent most of this week recovering. im hoping to start up again monday. i haven't lost any size, although i think i lost a little body fat practicing 7 hours a day at camp. ill keep a post of how it goes.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 27, 2003)

Did good this week with lifting, three solid workouts and a great chest and great leg workout.  Went from 137 back up to about 139.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 11, 2003)

Last week I had a number of incidents(like car crashes) interfere with my workouts, so I ended up having to skip legs for the week as well as biceps/triceps.  However, I have hit every workout this week really good so its back in order.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 23, 2003)

Well I've pretty much been sticking to working out and lifting.  I've shown a little improvement in strength since the last post.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 26, 2003)

On Thursday I did a new max in my worst lift, the bench press. I did 135 and I weigh a little over 140 right now so I'm close to the 1x.  The funny part is that I benched only 115 a few weeks earlier but read an article about form from mudge which made all the difference.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice job.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Nice job.


It's funny to read the old posts I use to make, and the advice you gave me, and realize just how much knowledge about lifting and nutrition and supplementation I've gained since I came here.  I would still be confused if it wasn't for this site. And I'd probably be like 20 pounds lighter.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 18, 2003)

Practice is in full swing, And I benched 140 at a body weight of 145 the other day.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2003)

what position are you going to play??


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> what position are you going to play??


On JV I'm starting at running back and linebacker, and on and on varsity I will see a little time at either or both, and will probably start on kickoff team or something.  On an unrelated note, I destroyed a kid 30 pounds heavier than me in tackling drills today.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2003)

Way to go......keep on killin' 'em


----------



## RCfootball87 (Nov 2, 2003)

I currently weigh 155 at a height of 5' 9".  The season just ended yestetrday with a first round exit from the playoffs.  For a recap of the year on JV I mainly played outsid elienbacker and special teams, and got like 70 tackles or so in 8 games.  On varsity I played Kickoff return and some linebacker.  I actually started one game at lienbacker due to injury, which was pretty cool.  I think for the whole season on varsity got close to twenty or so tackles.  I'm looking to add thirty pounds this year and go up to 185, and then gain some speed and maybe play running back and backer on varsity


----------



## titans1854 (Nov 22, 2003)

you started a varsity game at linebacker weighing 155? what kind of teams do you play? i play CB and WR on my JV team. i'm like 5'9, 145. if i played in a varsity game i would get murdered. my team is in one of the best leagues and the best divisions in the country. don't take this the wrong way, i'm not putting you down or anything but what is the quality of the teams you play? i don't know how well known they are around the country but in my divsion there are teams like Los Alamitos, Mission Viejo, Loyola, and Orange Luthern. I'm sure you don't know what the hell i'm talking about unless you live in California.


----------



## Xplicid01 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> you started a varsity game at linebacker weighing 155? what kind of teams do you play? i play CB and WR on my JV team. i'm like 5'9, 145. if i played in a varsity game i would get murdered. my team is in one of the best leagues and the best divisions in the country. don't take this the wrong way, i'm not putting you down or anything but what is the quality of the teams you play? i don't know how well known they are around the country but in my divsion there are teams like Los Alamitos, Mission Viejo, Loyola, and Orange Luthern. I'm sure you don't know what the hell i'm talking about unless you live in California.



what school do u go to dana?? well that sucks missions in ur leauge they havnt lost like 35 games in a row


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 4, 2003)

Marina, i'm not in mission's league but we play them every year. I'm in sunset league, los alamitos, edison, fountain valley, HB, and us. what skool are you from?


----------



## Xplicid01 (Dec 4, 2003)

aliso viejo


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 5, 2003)

never heard of you guys. you guys must not be division 1 like Marina.


----------



## Xplicid01 (Dec 9, 2003)

ya we are a division one team, we lost first play off game to la marada.  in 96 we where the best highschool football team in the nation.


----------

